# Fretwork piece of the Lords Prayer on BBC's Flog It



## loftyhermes (20 Oct 2010)

Did any one see Flog It on Tuesday? My wife told me that there was a fretwork piece of the Lords Prayer must have been about 18inches by 2 foot that sold for £55. have a look on bbc iplayer, flog it from Bristol Tues. 19th. The wife said that she would have bought it at that price, I said that wish I could have cut it.


----------



## puzzler (21 Oct 2010)

I did not see the show. For that amount of work in my opinion £55 was a steal 
I have been cutting and selling puzzles for many years and I never had an offer such as recorded on scrollsaw workshop blog $250 for a rooster puzzle.maybe I should move across the pond.
Do any of you sell fretwork. At craft fairs I can sell puzzles, In my neck of the woods fretwork is a no no. enough rambling on for now.
Regards Puzzler


----------

